# Acheter un iPhone avec un forfait dans un Apple store.



## Dydydu73 (30 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, Il y'a presque tout dans le titre, j'aimerai simplement savoir si il est possible d'acheter l'iPhone 5s dans un Apple Store mais *avec un forfait. *
Je préfère acheter dans un Apple Store, il sont plus sérieux et y a plus de disponibilité je crois. Non?
Eddy


----------



## wamyepa (30 Septembre 2013)

Non pas possible...


----------



## LukeSkywalker (1 Octobre 2013)

60&#8364; moins cher chez sosh et tu as un forfait


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

wamyepa a dit:


> Non pas possible...



N'importe quoi... Et après n s'étonne des dégats de la connerie humaine. 

Tu peux acheter un iphone avec un forfait ou en renouvellement au MEME prix que chez l'opérateur (orange, sfr, bouygues et virgin). 

D'ailleurs, comme aucun des ces connards d'opérateurs, comme ces connards de la fnac par exemple, ne respectent la loi de garantie légale de conformité de deux ans, il est même recommandé d'acheter chez Apple qui lui applique cette loi sans problème.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> D'ailleurs, comme aucun des ces connards d'opérateurs, comme ces connards de la fnac par exemple, ne respectent la loi de garantie légale de conformité de deux ans, il est même recommandé d'acheter chez Apple qui lui applique cette loi sans problème.


Ce serait oublier qu'il est tout à fait possible (et même recommandé) de passer directement par Apple pour le SAV même si l'achat s'effectue auprès d'un opérateur.
Mais apparemment tu n'es plus à ça près...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ce serait oublier qu'il est tout à fait possible (et même recommandé) de passer directement par Apple pour le SAV même si l'achat s'effectue auprès d'un opérateur.
> Mais apparemment tu n'es plus à ça près...




Est-ce que j'ai dit de ne pas venir à l'Apple Store ? T'es juste con ou tu le fais exprès ? :mouais:

Dans la première année de garantie, Apple assure le SAV, évidemment... Mais au delà, c'est au vendeur qu'incombe responsabilité de la garantie légale de conformité de deux à partir de la date d'achat (Code de la consommation | Legifrance), pas au constructeur. Apple l'assume, rarement les autres vendeurs cités, voilà ce que j'ai dit. 

Avant d'attaquer comme un mollusque, apprend à lire correctement au lieu de casser de la brique ; tu verras ça peut aider dans la vie.

Pis au hasard c'est toujours les mêmes abrutis qui pensent être les seuls à pouvoir expliquer quelque chose ici...


----------



## MarcMame (29 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Est-ce que j'ai dit de ne pas venir à l'Apple Store ?


Est-ce que tu as précisé que l'on pouvait se rendre dans un Apple Store ou appeler directement Apple pour le SAV même si l'achat se faisait via un opérateur ?
Pas que je sache...




blaste a dit:


> T'es juste con ou tu le fais exprès ? :mouais:


Tu m'as déjà traité de con 1 ou 2 fois, j'imagine que tu n'as pas changé d'avis alors pourquoi poser une question à laquelle tu connais la réponse ? 





blaste a dit:


> Apple l'assume, rarement les autres vendeurs cités, voilà ce que j'ai dit.


Apple assumera les 2 ans quelque soit l'origine de l'achat.




blaste a dit:


> Pis au hasard c'est toujours les mêmes abrutis qui pensent être les seuls à pouvoir expliquer quelque chose ici...


Tu ne nous avais pas annoncé ta désinscription du site ? C'était du flan ? Un mensonge de plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as précisé que l'on pouvait se rendre dans un Apple Store ou appeler directement Apple pour le SAV même si l'achat se faisait via un opérateur ?
> Pas que je sache...
> 
> 
> ...




Il est EVIDENT qu'on peut aller à l'Apple Store ou appeler Apple Care où que se fasse l'achat, c'est le principe de la garantie constructeur, il ne me semble pas nécessaire de le rappeler... Quelle mauvaise foi...

Oui je n'ai pas changé d'avis, mais vu ton discours il me semble, cette fois, opportun de le répéter.

Apple assume les 2 ans de manière exceptionnelle pour le moment, mais la tendance va vers le refus. Encore une fois, n'y voir qu'une chance de ramasser plus de client qui achèteront plus facilement en AS. C'est ce qu'on appelle une stratégie. Mais tu verras, Apple ne va pas continuer longtemps à payer pour les opérateurs, la Fnac et compagnie.

Pour la désinscription, ne te gênes pas pour mettre la pression à l'admin du site, j'ai fait le nécessaire de mon côté. D'ailleurs, tu continues de basher quelqu'un qui ne pourrait plus se défendre ? Quelle classe, je n'en attendais pa soins de ta part. Et en attendant que ce soit fait, je ne vais surtout pas me gêner. Donc, une connerie de plus de ta part ? Le flan, il est nulle part sauf dans ta tête.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Novembre 2013)

blaste a dit:


> Il est EVIDENT qu'on peut aller à l'Apple Store ou appeler Apple Care où que se fasse l'achat, c'est le principe de la garantie constructeur, il ne me semble pas nécessaire de le rappeler... Quelle mauvaise foi...


Bien sûr, c'est évident sans le dire...





blaste a dit:


> Oui je n'ai pas changé d'avis, mais vu ton discours il me semble, cette fois, opportun de le répéter.


Et là ben... l'évidence n'y étant pas en l'ayant pourtant dit, il faut le rappeler !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Bien sûr, c'est évident sans le dire...
> 
> 
> 
> Et là ben... l'évidence n'y étant pas en l'ayant pourtant dit, il faut le rappeler !





Oui, c'est évident donc on a pas besoin de le rappeler, puisque toutes les garanties constructeurs du monde fonctionnent de cette manière. Mais je comprends que pour toi il faille faire une exception, tel un petit enfant à qui il faut tout expliquer plusieurs fois pour que ça rentre. Comme quand je te dis que tu es con, il faut te le répéter un max de fois pour que tu comprennes, du coup tu peux compter sur moi 

Aller, accepte une fois dans ta petite vie sur macg d'être une merde sans logique et plein de mauvaise foi, tu vas voir, tu vas tout de suite te sentir mieux !

En fait c'est ça, tu devrais t'appeler marcmauvaisefoi,ça t'irait comme un gant


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Novembre 2013)

blaste on espère que la connerie est remboursée par la sécu car avec ce que tu trimballes ça doit te coûter cher....

Que tu sois con t'y peux rien ça doit être congénital mais que tu sois en plus agressif est un truc pour lequel tu pourrais faire des efforts.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> blaste on espère que la connerie est remboursée par la sécu car avec ce que tu trimballes ça doit te coûter cher....
> 
> Que tu sois con t'y peux rien ça doit être congénital mais que tu sois en plus agressif est un truc pour lequel tu pourrais faire des efforts.



Je suis aussi agressif que vous etes stupides 

Et toi tu es une grosse merde de traiter mes parents de cons, aussi je te gratifie d'un bon ferme donc ta gueule gros fils de pute. Tu vois, c'est assez désagréable hein ?

Enfin, tout ce que je dis sur Apple est vérifiable, il n'y a qu'à se renseigner. Mais c'est déjà trop demander à enfant de salaud. Oups, celui-ci m'a échapé, mais au moins on est quitte


----------



## rgi (6 Décembre 2013)

je sais pas vous mais moi il me manque blaste  

un admin pourrais voir si son ip n'est pas attribuer sur un autre pseudo svp ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Décembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> je sais pas vous mais moi il me manque blaste



T'es masochiste toi


----------

